# Hey Nicodemus.....here's the stone.....



## alligood729 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a co-worker bring this stone to me to look at. For what reason I have no clue...lol He dug it out of his front yard with a bobcat. I told Nic that I'd post some pictures for you primitive skills guys to look at. From what I can tell, it looks to be a handmade keystone, or deco stone made by a stone mason or brick mason. It has tool marks on the sides and back but the front is pretty smooth. It's tapered from front to back, tried to show that too. I should have put a tape measure in the picture, but did put in a bill as Nic suggested. My guess is pretty old, but not extremely so. Cool find regardless. Any opinions?


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 7, 2011)

when y'all took that keystone out of the ground you let them all out and they escaped...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 7, 2011)

It may have been a marker stone, sort of an old property line marker. Vikings used them in America, to show where they had been, and what they laid claim to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

I`ve never seen anything like that in my life that I can recall, so I can`t even come close to givin` an educated guess. Maybe somebody here can tell us about it.

Thanks for postin` it, Alligood.


----------



## dmedd (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a first for me too David. Cool find though.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 8, 2011)

dmedd said:


> That's a first for me too David. Cool find though.



A post on Facebook from one of my friends...."I think you can get them at Home Depot".......


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a strange find.  It seems like if it was really old it should have root marks on it or heavy discoloration.  How deep was it buried?  Is that mortar on the back side?  There is something white on one side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry, but nuttin special . . .


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 8, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> That is a strange find.  It seems like if it was really old it should have root marks on it or heavy discoloration.  How deep was it buried?  Is that mortar on the back side?  There is something white on one side.


It's not mortar, but I think just a rough part of the whole stone.  My friend dug itout of his front yard using a bobcat,  it was about 4-5 ft down, and he has lived there for over 20yrs so I know he didn't put it there..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, but nuttin special . . .



I don't think it has any value money wise.....but it is still an interesting find, especially since it was hand cut. Not too many stone masons left to do that kind of work. I know there are some. Probably some of these guys here that make their own arrowheads could do it...


----------



## biker13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Appears to be a PCR.Plain common rock.County extension agent got me with that one time.LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 8, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Appears to be a PCR.Plain common rock.County extension agent got me with that one time.LOL



Yep, a plain, common rock...cut to a taper and almost to blueprint specs....cut by hand by someone who knew who what they were doing....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve never seen anything like that in my life that I can recall, so I can`t even come close to givin` an educated guess. Maybe somebody here can tell us about it.
> 
> Thanks for postin` it, Alligood.


 Someone has stumped YOU??? Oh Lawd!


----------



## dmedd (Jun 8, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Yep, a plain, common rock...cut to a taper and almost to blueprint specs....cut by hand by someone who knew who what they were doing....



Yeah it has definitely been hand worked. It's not just a geofact.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Someone has stumped YOU??? Oh Lawd!


----------



## R G (Jun 9, 2011)

Might be an old foundation stone when houses and other buildings were put on field stone pillars.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2011)

R G said:


> Might be an old foundation stone when houses and other buildings were put on field stone pillars.



That has been the most popular theory here at work....that or a boundary marker.....


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like a Shaman stone from the time frame of the Mound builders. Any mound sites in your area? Might find a little info from Musem of SE Indians in Roberta, Ga. Tel # 478-836-2696.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whiteeagle said:


> Looks like a Shaman stone from the time frame of the Mound builders. Any mound sites in your area? Might find a little info from Musem of SE Indians in Roberta, Ga. Tel # 478-836-2696.



An interesting theory! I'll give them a call, and thanks!


----------



## Bozeman (Jun 10, 2011)

That has got to be a very old piece. How come the cherokee's don't no who built the mounds?


----------



## mickbear (Jul 14, 2011)

i saw a stone like that one on the back of a fire place 15 +/- years ago on a survey i was doing for a forest company over near Hillsboro.it looked as if it had been placed into the stacked rocks as it was being built kind of a decoration stone i guess.if i remember right it was about 8-10' off the ground flush with the surface of the chimney on the outside.


----------

